# Florida Smoke Out



## flagriller (Sep 13, 2007)

Well we have the first date request, the weekend of 10/13-14. Also, do you guys want to make it 1 day, like just Saturday, or both Saturday and Sunday? 

Need some input.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll vote for one day........probably a long day, but one day.   No real preference on a Saturday or Sunday for me either.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, then Saturday the 13th. Long day is ok, as I'm up normally at 4:45. Seems like my house will be central for most. I have a pool in case anyone wants to go swimming, and pleanty of backyard. If we get a good responce, next one will be bigger.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

Marked it on the calendar.    Looking forward to it already.


----------



## vlap (Sep 13, 2007)

Definately any day is good for me. So whichever date works best for the masses I am good for.


----------

